# ωκυτοκίνη = oxytocin



## nickel (Aug 24, 2009)

Δεν έχω ιδέα πώς έχει εξελιχθεί αυτή η ιστορία, αλλά επειδή γράψαμε προχτές για την ωκύποδα (ωκύπουν; γοργοπόδαρη, τέλος πάντων) Αταλάντη και έπεσα σήμερα πάνω στα πάρτι ωκυτοκίνης, να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε για να μην ψαχνόμαστε πάλι κάποια μέρα όπως με την ορθοπεδική / ορθοπαιδική.
In 1928 Oliver Kamm succeeded in separating the two principles of the posterior lobe of the pituitary body. One of them, which acts upon the uterus, Kamm named oxytocin. (Στο OED, από το D_ruggists Circular_ του 1930)
Oxytocin was first synthesized (along with the related antidiuretic hormone [ADH]) by Vincent du Vigneaud in 1953, and he received the Nobel Prize for Chemistry in 1955 for this work. (Britannica)​
Ο Kamm την ονόμασε *οξυτοκίνη* (και όχι ocytocin). Στο ΠαπΛεξ:
*οξυτοκίνη* η· (βιοχ.) ορμόνη που παράγεται από τον οπίσθιο λοβό τής υπόφυσης και έχει την ιδιότητα να διεγείρει τις συσπάσεις τής μήτρας κατά τον τοκετό, να ελέγχει την αιμορραγία που ακολουθεί καθώς και την έναρξη και συνέχιση τής έκκρισης γάλακτος από τους μαστικούς αδένες. [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Αντιδάνεια λ., πρβλ. αγγλ. oxytocin < οξυ-* + τόκος + -ίνη, κατάλ. τής χημικής ορολογίας].​
Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν και μερικά ocytocin, αν και τα περισσότερα παραπέμπουν στην oxytocin. Εδώ πάντως πολλοί προτίμησαν να αναστήσουν τα *ωκυτόκια*:


*ὠκυτόκος, -ον*, ΝΑ· (λόγιος τ.) αυτός που γεννά εύκολα· || (αρχ.) 1. (ως προσωνυμία τής Αρτέμιδος) αυτός που διευκολύνει τον τοκετό· 2. (για ποταμό) αυτός που καθιστά τις γύρω περιοχές εύφορες, γόνιμες· 3. (το ουδ. ως ουσ.) τὸ ὠκυτόκον· ο εύκολος, γρήγορος τοκετός. [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < ὠκύς «γρήγορος» + -τόκος (< τόκος < τίκτω), πρβλ. πολυ-τόκος. Η παροξυτονία προσδίδει στον τ. ενεργ. σημ.].
*ὠκυτόκιος, -ον,* ΝΑ [ὠκυτόκος]· (λόγιος τ.) αυτός που διευκολύνει τον τοκετό· || (νεοελλ.) (το ουδ. πληθ. ως ουσ.) τα ωκυτόκια· (λαογρ.) τρόποι που, σύμφωνα με παλαιές αντιλήψεις, διευκολύνουν τον τοκετό και αποτρέπουν τους κινδύνους οι οποίοι απειλούν τις έγκυες και τις λεχώνες· || (αρχ.) (το ουδ. ως ουσ.) τὸ ὠκυτόκιον· φάρμακο που διευκόλυνε τον τοκετό.

Έτσι η επικρατέστερη μετάφραση είναι η ωκυτοκίνη:
*ωκυτοκίνη* > *οξυτοκίνη*

Κάποιοι πάλι μπερδεύουν τα μπούτια τους και το κάνουν *_οκυτοκίνη_.
Π.χ. εδώ, αλλά και ο κακόμοιρος ο Πάπυρος λημματογραφεί: _*οξυτοκίνη* ή οκυτοκίνη_. Την ωκυτοκίνη δεν την ξέρει.

_Ωκυτοκίνη_, λοιπόν (με μια υποσημείωση που θα υπενθυμίζει ότι ωκύς = γρήγορος). Και να συμφωνήσουμε ότι δεν θα έρθουν ξαφνικά να μας πουν ότι ο Kamm την ήθελε οξυτοκίνη και δεν μπορούμε να του την αλλάζουμε εμείς και να την κάνουμε ορθοπεδική ωκυτοκίνη. Okey-dokey;


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> _Ωκυτοκίνη_, λοιπόν (με μια υποσημείωση που θα υπενθυμίζει ότι ωκύς = γρήγορος)



Wham, bam, thank you mom


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το σημείωμα, Νίκελ!
Κι ήρθε ο πρώτος ξαφνικά να ρωτήσει:
Όμως ο Kamm γιατί επέλεξε το πρώτο συνθετικό οξυ-, άραγε; Αν είχε κάποιο λόγο, δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να μείνει έτσι, όπως τη βάφτισε ο θετός πατέρας-νονός της; Γιατί να την αλλάξουμε χρησιμοποιώντας άλλο πρώτο συνθετικό, που ναι μεν νοηματικά στέκει (κι εγώ τουλάχιστον θεωρώ εύστοχο), αλλά για ποιο λόγο να μην του κάνουμε το χατήρι τού ανθρώπου; Αν βέβαια το οξυ- δεν έχει καμιά θέση ή σημασία στον όρο, καλύτερα το ωκυ-... Αν, όμως, το οξυ- είναι σωστό, η αλλαγή σε ωκυ- μου θυμίζει λίγο Γκας Πορτοκάλος σε κρίση υπερβάλλοντα ζήλου (σύμπτωμα στέρησης μετά από μακροχρόνιο εθισμό στην οξωκυτοκίνη;), να ελληνοποιεί/παρετυμολογεί ακόμη και όσα δεν χρειάζονται. 


Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για τη λαδιά που ακολουθεί, αλλά τα κοσμικά μικροσωματίδια της (σαχλής) έμπνευσης δεν κάνουν διακρίσεις πού και πότε θα πέσουν και δυσκολεύομαι να τους αντισταθώ...

Καμία σχέση με την _ωκυτοξίνη, _την ταχύτατα δραστική τοξίνη που συντέθηκε στα εργαστήρια του γ της Ανδρομέδας από τους εξωγήινους αλεξ-άνδρες, με σκοπό την εξάλειψη των ανδρών και την άμεση και οριστική επικράτηση του γυναικείου φύλου στην ανθρωπότητα. Πάρτι ωκυτοξίνης διοργανώνονται ήδη στους κόλπους ακραίων φεμινιστικών οργανώσεων, με προσκεκλημένα ανύποπτα αρσενικά τα οποία τελικά αποχωρούν είτε θηλυπρεπή (εάν δέχτηκαν να πάρουν την τοξίνη) ή τεμαχισμένα μέσα σε μεγάλους μαύρους πλαστικούς σάκους (εφόσον αρνήθηκαν). Σε αυτή την άχρωμη, άοσμη, αφανή, ύπουλη και ουσία οφείλεται η πρόσφατη πτώση του ποσοστού ανδρών στον παγκόσμιο πληθυσμό. Okey-toxi, anyone?


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Wham, bam, thank you mom







http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Όμως ο Kamm γιατί επέλεξε το πρώτο συνθετικό οξυ-, άραγε; Αν είχε κάποιο λόγο, δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να μείνει έτσι, όπως τη βάφτισε ο θετός πατέρας-νονός της;



*οξύς* = quick, swift
_(Langenscheidt Pocket Dictionary, Classical Greek - English)_


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> *οξύς* = quick, swift
> _(Langenscheidt Pocket Dictionary, Classical Greek - English)_


 
My point exactly, sapere!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2009)

Από το επίτομο του Δημητράκου:
*οξύς* [...] 9 Α ευκίνητος, γρήγορος, σβέλτος 10 Α επείγων, βιαστικός 11 Ν (επί νόσων) ταχέως, ραγδαίως εξελισσόμενος (ΣτΖ: Αυτή η σημασία, που παρεμπ τη χρησιμοποιούμε και σήμερα, σχετίζεται επίσης με την ταχύτητα.)
Επίσης βλέπω ότι λ.χ. *οξυδερκής* = ο έχων ταχείαν όρασιν.

Από το Λεξικό της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής (Αθ. Φραγκούλης):
*οξύς* [...] ορμητικός, ταχύς | σφοδρός | δραστήριος

Από το επίτομο Lidell-Scott:
*ΟΞΥΣ* [...] *II 2* *οξύ ακούειν* _to be quick of hearing_, Ib. [...] IV of motion, _quick_, _swift_, Ar.; [*η νόσος*] *οξεία φοιτά και ταχεί' απέρχεται* Soph.
*ΟΞΥΤΗΣ* [...] IV of motion, _quickness_, Id. Dem.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> O κακόμοιρος ο Πάπυρος λημματογραφεί: _*οξυτοκίνη* ή οκυτοκίνη_. Την ωκυτοκίνη δεν την ξέρει.


Κοιτάω κι εγώ παλιά λεξικά, τα οποία σημειωτέον βγήκαν σε εποχές που ο κόσμος δεν είχε ακόμη ξεχάσει παντελώς τα ωκυτόκια, και διαπιστώνω ότι δεν είναι μόνο ο Πάπυρος που είχε υιοθετήσει την απόδοση του όρου ως _οξυτοκίνη_, αλλά κι άλλοι. Είναι σαν να είχαμε καταλήξει και ξαφνικά «κάποιοι προτίμησαν να αναστήσουν τα ωκυτόκια»...

Θησαυρός όλης της ελληνικής γλώσσας (Χρ. Γιοβάνης ΑΕΒΕ):
*οξυτοκίνη*, η (ιατρ. φυσιολ.) ορμόνη του οπίσθιου λοβού τής υπόφυσης που ρυθμίζει τη σύσπαση του μυομητρίου· παράγεται και συνθετικά.
(Παρεμπ, κι ο Γιοβάνης δίνει στο _οξύς_ και τις σημασίες "γρήγορος, ορμητικός | ευκίνητος". Κι άλλα, όπως λ.χ. _οξυλάβεια_ "ταχύτητα στην εκμετάλλευση κάθε ευκαιρίας", _οξύνοια_ "γρήγορη αντίληψη", _οξυκίνητος_ "που κινείται γρήγορα" κλπ.)

Το δε εκπληκτικό Πρωίας (1933) δίνει την οριστική λύση:
*οξυτόκος* (η)· γυνή ή θήλεια ζώου τίκτουσα ταχέως. Ουσ. *οξυτοκία* (η). Παράγ. *οξυτόκιον* (το), φάρμακον επιταχύνον τον τοκετόν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το δε εκπληκτικό Πρωίας (1933) δίνει την οριστική λύση:
> *οξύτοκος* (η)· γυνή ή θήλεια ζώου τίκτουσα ταχέως. Ουσ. *οξυτοκία* (η). Παράγ. *οξυτόκιον* (το), φάρμακον επιταχύνον τον τοκετόν.


Δεν ξέρω από πού προήλθαν αυτά, αλλά καλύτερα *οξυτόκος*. Υπάρχει και στον Πάπυρο, μαζί με την _οξυτοκία_ και το _οξυτόκιο_. Αυτά τα δύο τελευταία τα έχει κι ο Δρανδάκης (ΜΕΕ). Δεν υπάρχουν ωστόσο στη γραμματεία του TLG.

Το OED έχει για το *oxytocic*:
[f. Gr. ὀξυτόκιον = oxytocic n., f. ὀξυ-, oxy- + τόκος, childbirth.]
a. adj. Serving to accelerate parturition.
b. n. A medicine having this property.
1853 Dunglison Med. Lex., Oxytocic,... a medicine which promotes delivery.
1873 R. Barnes Dis. Women xviii. 187 Indian hemp ...is credited... with oxytocic properties.
Ibid., The powers of galvanism as an oxytocic, and even in originating uterine contraction.
1875 H. C. Wood Therap. (1879) 69 The oxytocic action of quinia was believed in many years ago by numbers of our Southern practitioners.​
Άντε τώρα να ανακαλύψουμε πού πρωτοεμφανίστηκε το *οξυτόκιον*.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω από πού προήλθαν αυτά, αλλά καλύτερα *οξυτόκος*.


*Οξυτόκος* γράφει και το Πρωίας, mea culpa. 

Βλέπεις, λοιπόν, ότι ο Kamm χρησιμοποίησε απλώς μια ρίζα που ήταν σε χρήση στην ελληνική γλώσσα, κι είχε προλάβει να περάσει ήδη πριν από αυτόν και στην αγγλική. Άρα αυτοί που γύρισαν στο _ωκυτόκος_, νομίζοντας ότι και καλά διορθώνουν τον Kamm, ίσως να αγνοούσαν αυτό το (ελληνικότατο) κομμάτι της γλώσσας μας.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

Τότε, να προτείνω κι εγώ το κατιτίς μου για την έρμη την οξωκυτοκίνη:
*οξωτοκίνη*=(βιοχ.) ορμόνη που παράγεται από τον οπίσθιο λοβό τής υπόφυσης και έχει την ιδιότητα να διεγείρει τις συσπάσεις τής μήτρας κατά τον τοκετό., βοηθώντας έτσι το νεογνό να βγει όξω ν' αντικρίσει τον άδικο ντουνιά. [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Αντιδάνεια λ., πρβλ. αγγλ. oxytocin < όξω-* + τόκος + -ίνη, κατάλ. τής χημικής ορολογίας].
Άδικα το κουβεντιάζουμε, πάντως· τι να την κάνεις τη φυσιολογική ορμόνη όταν έχεις το μηχάνημα που κάνει πινγκ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2009)

Μήπως εννοείς την κυτταoξωκίνη;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Κοιτάω κι εγώ παλιά λεξικά, τα οποία σημειωτέον βγήκαν σε εποχές που ο κόσμος δεν είχε ακόμη ξεχάσει παντελώς τα ωκυτόκια, και διαπιστώνω ότι δεν είναι μόνο ο Πάπυρος που είχε υιοθετήσει την απόδοση του όρου ως _οξυτοκίνη_, αλλά κι άλλοι. Είναι σαν να είχαμε καταλήξει και ξαφνικά «κάποιοι προτίμησαν να αναστήσουν τα ωκυτόκια»...
> 
> Θησαυρός όλης της ελληνικής γλώσσας (Χρ. Γιοβάνης ΑΕΒΕ):
> *οξυτοκίνη*, η (ιατρ. φυσιολ.) ορμόνη του οπίσθιου λοβού τής υπόφυσης που ρυθμίζει τη σύσπαση του μυομητρίου· παράγεται και συνθετικά.
> ...


Επειδή μου ζητήθηκε κατ' ιδίαν, προσθέτω εδώ και (κακοτραβηγμένες ) φωτογραφίες των αντίστοιχων περικοπών από τα δύο λεξικά.

Τέλος, ευτυχώς το ΧΛΝΓ δεν προστέθηκε σ' αυτούς που έτρεξαν να “διορθώσουν” τον Kamm, κι έτσι λημματογραφεί:
*οξυτοκίνη *ουσ. (θηλ.) & ωκυτοκίνη: ΒΙΟΛ. πολυπεπτιδική ορμόνη που εκκρίνεται από την υπόφυση, προκαλεί συσπάσεις της μήτρας κατά τη διάρκεια της γέννας και διευκολύνει την εκροή γάλακτος κατά τον θηλασμό. Βλ. _-ίνη_, _προλακτίνη_. [αγγλ. oxytocin, 1928]
*ωκυτοκίνη *βλ. *οξυτοκίνη *​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Και να συμφωνήσουμε ότι δεν θα έρθουν ξαφνικά να μας πουν ότι ο Kamm την ήθελε οξυτοκίνη και δεν μπορούμε να του την αλλάζουμε εμείς και να την κάνουμε ορθοπεδική ωκυτοκίνη. Okey-dokey;


Πάνω από πέντε χρόνια στο λέω ότι οξυτοκίνη την ήθελε! ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2014)

...
Επίσης, από το 15τομο του Δημητράκου:






αλλά και:







Και από τον Σταματάκο, που δεν έχει λήμμα για κανένα _οξυ- + τίκτω_:








Zazula said:


> Πάνω από πέντε χρόνια στο λέω ότι οξυτοκίνη την ήθελε! ;)



Ωστόσο, εδώ προτεραιότητα έχει ο Καμ που την απομόνωσε και τη βάφτισε (σωστά), όχι οι λεξικογραφικοί χειρισμοί.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2014)

E ναι, όλη η υποστήριξη για την τροπή της _οξυτοκίνης _σε _ωκυτοκίνη _βασίζεται στο ότι ο Καμ και καλά δεν ήξερε τι έγραφε ή ότι αποκλείεται να είχε γράψει oxytocin κι ήταν τελικά ocytocin· π.χ. Κώστας Ευσταθίου στο 7ο Συνέδριο «Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία» (Αθήνα, 22-24 Οκτωβρίου 2009):


> Τυπικό παράδειγμα αποτελεί η ορμόνη που «επιταχύνει» τον τοκετό, που της δόθηκε αρχικά το ελληνικής προέλευσης όνομα «ocytocin» από το (ωκύς + τοκετός), στα ελληνικά συγγράμματα τη συναντούμε συχνότερα ως «οξυτοκίνη» παρά ως «ωκυτοκίνη». Να σημειωθεί ότι το πρόθημα οξυ- δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη δομή ή τις χημικές ιδιότητες της ένωσης.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2014)

Και η σχετική εγγραφή από το λεξικό τού ΕΚΠΑ: http://www.chem.uoa.gr/vocabulary/Vocabularyview.asp?key=oxytocin


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2014)

...
*6 Fascinating Facts About Oxytocin, the "Love Hormone"*

The hormone oxytocin is often referred to as the “love hormone” or the “bonding hormone” because of its observed effects on our relationships. It's released by the hypothalamus during physical intimacy, and during breastfeeding to facilitate mother-child bonding. It also helps us trust one another —as Irina Conboy, associate professor of bioengineering at UC Berkeley, puts it, “this is the hormone that makes your heart melt when you see kittens, puppies and human babies.” But it’s not that straightforward, and many of oxytocin’s effects seem to contradict the presumption that it turns us into blubbering piles of love. Here, a look at some of the many things this molecule can do.

1. IT HELPS TURN OFF FEAR
...
2. IT MAY BE THE CAUSE OF YOUR MOMMY ISSUES
...
3. IT MAKES US CHEATERS AND LIARS
...
4. IT MAKES YOUR DOG LIKE YOU MORE
...
5. IT HELPS HEAL AGE-RELATED AILMENTS
...
6. IT COULD HELP TREAT EATING DISORDERS
...

mentalfloss.com/article/60270/6-fascinating-facts-about-oxytocin-love-hormone


----------

